# Hookworms on a Downhill bike?



## Konad (Jul 7, 2010)

The mountain season may be over however our dry days are not behind us. I am considering putting Maxxis Hookworm 2.5 tires on my 2009 Giant Glory DH for some urban freeride use. Am I crazy?


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

No. 

Hookworms are a good high volume street tire. They'd be fine for some urban FR.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

no way. that would be ill.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been thinking about doing this myself. I've also been thinking about the Holly Rollers, so I could still hit some light dirt stuff if I felt like it.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

why not urban is fun


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

..I did that to my hardtail, :thumbsup:


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Do it!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Also check out the Schwalbe Big Apple, especially if you're going to be riding at night. 

Reflective sidewalls.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool idea, post pics if you do it!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I run 2.5 Hookworms on my commuter/city bike and they are good tires. Pretty thick so flats don't seem to be and issue, so far. They look cool too.

I run them pretty low pressure to take up road shock being spoiled by suspension. Still roll fast.


----------



## Konad (Jul 7, 2010)

Doing it sometime this week, will post pics.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Vid too?


----------



## deuceDH (May 8, 2008)

Rolled them tubeless on my DH bike all last winter. Try them on the trails too, the amount of traction will blow your mind. Also makes you a better rider by forcing you to be in the proper position on your bike.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

i use holy rollers on mine, have for some years now for anything urban, works great, also for hardpack dirt


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

yea why not? they are urban DH tires


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Hookworms for urban, +1
Giant Glory for urban, -10

If that is all you got, then ride it. If you have a hard tail, use it instead.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

this guys got hookworms on his coiler


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

Will agree that they offer offer surprisng traction on try trails.

They also look damn sexy in a supermotard sort of way.

Here's mine:


----------



## Konad (Jul 7, 2010)

Techfreak said:


> Hookworms for urban, +1
> Giant Glory for urban, -10
> 
> If that is all you got, then ride it. If you have a hard tail, use it instead.


Well I'm talking about large double stair sets, large drops. Not flowy stuff here, think Brooklyn machine works and their old demo urban Fr videos.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

Konad said:


> Well I'm talking about large double stair sets, large drops. Not flowy stuff here, think Brooklyn machine works and their old demo urban Fr videos.


Do you mean BIG stuff, like this:









HT for urban FTW.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Techfreak said:


> Do you mean BIG stuff, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I used to run a Hookworm rear with a Holy Roller front and it was surprisingly capable on trails simply due to high volume. Fun tire, and practically endless traction on asphalt.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I have nothing to add except to say that your bike is awesome. That really just makes me want to sell both my bikes and create a true "do it all". Just need two wheelsets to make swapping for the road easier.



Fury25 said:


> Will agree that they offer offer surprisng traction on try trails.
> 
> They also look damn sexy in a supermotard sort of way.
> 
> Here's mine:


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Techfreak said:


> Do you mean BIG stuff, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I would not feel comfortable doing that without suspension, never mind a damn 20"! Major props to the dude hitting that. Not sure how he can ride with balls so blatantly massive.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

I remember seeing that on the cover of RideBMX years ago, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

helmets are for wieners, it seems, but the gnar hair is more than i can handle. btw, hookworms weigh approx. 11lbs each, so beware of added rolling weight.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

they be workin mighty fine


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

saturnine said:


> helmets are for wieners, it seems, but the gnar hair is more than i can handle. btw, hookworms weigh approx. 11lbs each, so beware of added rolling weight.


I can't imagine a hookworm weighing 11 pounds a piece. Someone told you a lie.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

saturnine said:


> helmets are for wieners, it seems, but the gnar hair is more than i can handle. btw, hookworms weigh approx. 11lbs each, so beware of added rolling weight.


i hope that was sarcasm haha. theyre 2.5 lbs each. still tanks but definatly 11lbs.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

My do it all bike is a Niner WFO/Dorado.
mon-fri it is a commuter big taking the biggest drops I can find (hammering up stairs is fun too, just hit at a high speed and WHOOSH).
Sat sun, I put Dissents on and go play.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I used to use 24x2,7" cruiser slicks on my SC S8 for urban riding  Sure, these were not tires for urban FR, but the bike looked rad  Like SM motorcycle


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

someone came on this when there was a huge session a year ago


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

DO NOT put hookworms on your DH bike.

The world will implode.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

love 'em :thumbsup:


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> DO NOT put hookworms on your DH bike.
> 
> The world will implode.


Whoops...


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

There are lighter tyres you could consider.

1. Geax Tattoo Light
2. Geax Booze Light
3. Maxxis DTH
4. Schwalbe Table Top

The Hookworm is seriously overweight.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

those are not heavy duty urban tires. i have table tops and they are not grip fiends like the hookworms apparently are.


----------



## Konad (Jul 7, 2010)

People continue to talk about weight.. My bike came with Maxxis Minnion DHF tires. I'm looking at a small weight savings actually.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

they are heavy, but they rock :rockon: ...seriously
they're very confidence inspiring - you can just tell that they'll take everything you can dish out.

slight derailment ...
but these have been updated since that pic above and they make the tires 1.21 'JiggaWatts' tougher...


----------



## bug-rex (Jun 10, 2009)

What rotor is that!?! Looks sick!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

bug-rex said:


> What rotor is that!?! Looks sick!


Dirty Dog Skull rotors

the thread - 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=664655


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

Also love 'em......


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

highdelll said:


> love 'em :thumbsup:


do you like that bike i saw it on a website 4 cheap..can you pm me


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

doesyourchainhanglow said:


> do you like that bike i saw it on a website 4 cheap..can you pm me


Well, I know you didn't see this one as there is only one 
the frame, sure - although there not going to make anymore
And yes, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Konad (Jul 7, 2010)

Mg]


----------



## Konad (Jul 7, 2010)

9 months later I decided to get some. Heres a pic.


----------

